# wood porn



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Aloha,
Some wood pictures of monkeypod and koa.Always beautiful wood here


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

That does it, I am adding you to my favorites!!


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh that hurts, I was just in oahu this morning.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

In my dreams, that's so cool.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I visited a woodshop on the big island while on vacation just to buy scraps of Koa ! Wish I had an affordable and plentiful source. It is wonderful wood!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Sweet, you wanna trade for some domestic (contential) hardwoods?
Lots of Black Walnut, AmericanCherry, couple of kinds of Oak.
If you'd like a challenge Osage Orange.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

okay okay who is going to wipe up the big puddle of drool that I just left on the floor… man that is some purty wood ya got there… Papa


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I have some more you can see the spalting


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful wood. Very impressive! Thanks for making my day…


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Which picture should I hang up in my office. Or maybe make a calendar!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Koa was the cheapest wood I could buy in high school. $0.50 / board foot. Even cheaper that pine. I loved it!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

very sexy.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

i like my wood porn a little dirtier. Some dirt and sawdust with those slabs please


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

finally got to the stump of the monkeypod that was a challenge to cut


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------

